# how to prepare to do E-commerce?



## eda koemu (Jun 27, 2012)

how to prepare to do E-commerce?
Combine the resources of your side, choose a practical entrepreneurship program. Small e-commerce cost, low risk and quick. So how do some e-commerce?
1, you need to build one of their own site, or apply for a B2B platform.
2, you need to know about the express.
3,You need to make sure the goods(*lj-fashionhouse,clothes wholesaler*) your should sale online.
4, you need to know a number of promotional channels.


----------

